# My Paint Horse is almost solid white?



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Well the brown markings with black mane and forlock sounds bay to me, hard to pin it down without the black points on the legs though. I'm really no expert though either. 

Do you have any pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

He is a bay tovero from the sounds of it... a tricolor.

Kind of like this?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Justice Rain APHA said:


> My seven year old Paint gelding, Rain, is a full blooded Paint with perfect conformation.


There's no such thing as a horse with 'perfect' conformation. They all have flaws.

As far as registering him, you may not be able to now that he's 7 y/o. Why wasn't he registered as a foal?

*If* the registry will still accept him, he should be registered as a bay or brown paint. If he has no black body hair, he's not a black and white paint. 

Besides, the only reason to register him now would be so you could show him in breed shows. If you're not planning to show him in breed shows, it doesn't matter whether or not he's registered.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There's no such thing as a horse with 'perfect' conformation. They all have flaws.
> 
> As far as registering him, you may not be able to now that he's 7 y/o. Why wasn't he registered as a foal?
> 
> ...


:roll:


----------



## Justice Rain APHA (Nov 2, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> He is a bay tovero from the sounds of it... a tricolor.
> 
> Kind of like this?


 
Almost excactly like that, only the brown is so dark it appears to be black. Only Rain has a medicine hat similar to that one, and his patch on his hip is smaller and placed a bit higher up, but yes, very similar to that horse.

These are two old pictures-about two to four years ago- but I'll try it. Also, that blackish area on his leg is a tall plant, not a marking in the pic wth him running with a mountain behind him:










Taken on a slope...very dirty horse:









As you can see, his spot color varies depending on the area.


----------



## Justice Rain APHA (Nov 2, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There's no such thing as a horse with 'perfect' conformation. They all have flaws.
> 
> As far as registering him, you may not be able to now that he's 7 y/o. Why wasn't he registered as a foal?
> 
> ...


I understand they all have flaws, but he is very close to what is considered ideal. Trust me, I did everything in my power to try and get him registered as foal, but my father absolutely refused to have it until recently, and I already checked- he can still be registered, it's just a bit more expensive.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah he looks like a bay tovero to me !  He is beautiful, and has gorgeous eyes. Those ears are crazy... solid black? Interesting...

Basically when I'm trying to figure out what color a paint horse is, I think about what they'd look like if we took all the white away. I'm fairly certain he'd be bay!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

He's a cutie! I' a sucker for blue eyes too  I would still venture to guess bay though. The second pic is either him bleached out in the summer (if he was black) or he's a bay. 

Was going to add that you can still register him but for a higher fee, but looks like you've done your hw!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

A paint over the age of 4, with color is $500 normally. But I think they are running a special... but usually if they are older you have to send in a DNA sample. 
But to the OP... Id say bay.
I know with the appaloosa club, you have to send in pics... and if your unsure you leave the color/pattern blank and they fill it in. So maybe the paint assoc. is the same way.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> He is a bay tovero from the sounds of it... a tricolor.
> 
> Kind of like this?


Bay is not tricolor...its bay. It's very rare to see a true tricolored horse.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

To the OP, your horse looks bay to me.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Bay is not tricolor...its bay. It's very rare to see a true tricolored horse.


Tricolor = 3 colors.
Look at the OPs horse and count how many colors you see.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Any paint horse that has black points, a different colored body (i.e., buckskin or bay) and then white body markings is a tricolor.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, her horse is three different colors, but calling it tri-colored is not correct. The horse is a bay paint. You don't call a bay, buckskin, etc horse duel-color...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Snookey, QHDragon is correct.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Yes, her horse is three different colors, but calling it tri-colored is not correct. The horse is a bay paint. You don't call a bay, buckskin, etc horse duel-color...


?? Then what IS a "true tricolor"? :? I see ads for tricolor horses for sale all the time... seems like a pretty common term to me...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

People will call their horse what they think will make it sounds more rare, expensive, etc. Most of them are just bay, buckskin, or dun paints that are showing their black points.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

So the term "tricolor" is not false in this instance, just not preferred? ... I'm still not getting it. I have always seen people call horses tricolors that have white markings (paint markings) and two other colors, usually brown and black.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

This horse is possibly a tri-color, he appears to be buckskin with brown non-diluted patches, and then white obviously. No testing was ever done on this horse to see what was going on though.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I see what you're saying - like "bay" is just ONE color, even though it includes black and brown. So you'd have to have the color "bay" plus 2 other colors for it to actually be considered a "tricolor". Is that kinda right? Like the horse you posted is buckskin, white, and err... kinda sorrel? lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Exactly. Every paint horse is genetically only two colours - Their base colour, be it bay, black, chestnut, palomino, buckskin - And the paint pattern that adds white.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's the APHA color chart if it helps anyone.... APHA.Com - Coat Colors


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> I see what you're saying - like "bay" is just ONE color, even though it includes black and brown. So you'd have to have the color "bay" plus 2 other colors for it to actually be considered a "tricolor". Is that kinda right? Like the horse you posted is buckskin, white, and err... kinda sorrel? lol


Yep, that's right. Bay is only one color, even though they have black points. So when you have a bay paint you have a two colored horse.


----------



## Justice Rain APHA (Nov 2, 2010)

I so would mark him as a bay/white Paint then? 
And thanks for all the lovely comments about his looks- I'm a sucker for blue eyed horses too, like most people  
Oh, and before I completely forget about all of this, what color barrel racing tack would look good on him? Please no "girly" colors like hot pink (Even though his halter is that color and it looks good on him) since he is well built and very masculine in looks. I was thinking maybe All American or a bright(ish) shade of blue?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

He's carrying Splash & Tobiano, in case you were curious about his specific patterns. The registry would consider him a Bay Tovero, although that's a pretty misleading term, since there are 3 completely different genes that can be considered overo.


----------



## ontherocks (Apr 10, 2010)

Justice, my appx mare was never reg as a foal, her previous owner was going to breed her eventually,, and things were forgotten, so I did it (AQHA) and it cost me $1300 to reg her,,, plus a membership! lol but so worth it!


----------

